# Non-actor volunteer work at charity Haunted Houses in Raleigh / Garner / Cary area?



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

in youngsville (just north of raleigh) theres haunted forest @ panic point- something like that. they are NOT non profit but im sure they need help- not sure if its something youd be interested in though....


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

another idea is to post on the city data raleigh board- its very active with people and someone might know since its more localized


----------



## flashabax23 (Jul 14, 2011)

Wish you lived in Austin, TX! We could definitely use your help!


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

witchymom said:


> another idea is to post on the city data raleigh board- its very active with people and someone might know since its more localized


Thanks WitchyMom.


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

flashabax23 said:


> Wish you lived in Austin, TX! We could definitely use your help!


I wish I was in Austin too! Sounds like a cool place to live and work.

Any new sightings of (hopefully non-gorey) charity Haunted Houses that may need volunteers in the Raleigh, NC area this season? Not sure if I'd be able to volunteer. But I haven't been to any Pro Haunts in my area since I've lived here. In another thread, folks have said firehouses traditionally are good places to have / host charity haunted houses. Thing is, living in the bible belt, I'm not sure how many firehouses would be interested in such a thing given the mixed population (e.g. part northern transplants and part ultra-baptists who "don't do" Halloween--only "Harvest" stuff).

I tend to like "really cool / spooky" scenes / atmospheres and moods / special effects versus piss-your-pants / gross you out gore / scare fests. Nothing at all against them. Just not my style. Disney's Haunted Mansion is my ideal type of haunt. Spooky with clever effects. But no gross-outs, being chased by actors, etc.


----------

